
Why We Must Practice the Art of Good Conversation - leonagano
https://tricycle.org/trikedaily/sakyong-mipham-conversation/
======
hux_
I don't remember the Buddha being big on conversation. In fact he ran away
from home to avoid it. Think about that.

The answers to reducing the isolationist, us Vs them mentality we see around
us, don't lie in being a good conversationalist. All you have to do is find a
good conversationalist and see what impact he or she is having on the people
around them today. The world has changed. New answers need to be found.

~~~
ictoan
When Siddhartha (Buddha) ran away from home, he was not yet a Buddha. This is
just the beginning of his story.

It was through his journey that he discovered true Enlightenment. And after he
attained enlightenment, he started to teach and share his wisdom with people.
He listened to people's sufferings and guided them with open heart. He even
listened to those who questioned him and his teachings. There are a few
stories out there. I will find them and share the links.

\-- Edit --

[https://owlcation.com/humanities/Was-Buddha-a-Real-Person-
Un...](https://owlcation.com/humanities/Was-Buddha-a-Real-Person-
Understanding-the-Life-and-Teachings-of-Buddha)

He left at age 29 and didn't find enlightenment until he was 35. Afterward, he
spent 45 years teaching.

He went back home twice for his family and he taught them his teachings.

------
sriram_iyengar
Amazing write up. Found this effect over the past few years in a ‘developed’
nation, when I moved out of India.

~~~
leonagano
Me too. Moving from Brasil

